# Umbau -> Gemini St



## muzipok (5. April 2004)

Hallo,

fahre derzeit ein Hardtail mit einer Manitou Skareb 80mm Federweg.
Nun hab ich einen Gemini ST Rahmen bekommen und würde gerne meine Teile vom Hardtail in das Gemini ummontieren.
Das einzige was ich bedenklich finde, ist das die Gabel nur 80mm Federweg hat und beim Gemini 100mm empfohlen sind. 
Verändere ich damit die Geometrie des Bikes sehr? Geht das überhaupt?

Danke
Alex


----------



## Boandl (6. April 2004)

Hallo muzipok.

probiers doch einfach aus, wenns nichts taugt kannst du immer noch eine neue Gabel kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (6. April 2004)

na ja - ich würd sagen kommt aufn fahrstil an . ich hab ne duke xc u turn drauf ( blödes teil ich weis ) und fahr fast nie auf 100mm


----------



## muzipok (7. April 2004)

@fettkloß

Was macht deine XC U-Turn so schlecht? Hatte mich kurz mal mit dem Gedanken getragen, so eine einzubauen, da sie derzeit günstig zu kriegen ist.

Ich brauch vor allem eine Bergtaugliche Konfiguration. Also zum rauffahren. Darum hatte ich auf jeden Fall eine Gabel im Auge die zwischen 80 und 100 einstellbar ist. DArum kam mir auch die U-Turn in den Sinn. Geht ja bis 63mm runter.
Dachte mir als Ausgleich für die kurze Gabel einen Syntace VRO Vorbau zu montieren.


----------



## muzipok (30. April 2004)

So, nun ist der Umbau getan.
Ist doch ganz schön geworden 

Der Lenker wird noch getauscht. Keine Sorge


----------



## chris84 (30. April 2004)

sieht super aus, doch doch    ist eben ein Bergwerk   

und einen begauftauglichen Eindruck macht es auch!
ich glaube diese Farbe bekommt mein nächstes Bergwerk auch!   

MFG
Chris


----------



## muzipok (30. April 2004)

Bergauftauglich ist es.
War damit gestern auf der Aueralm am Tegernsee. Steigungen bis 25% und kein kippen. Aber überlege noch doch eine Duke SL U-Turn hinzuschrauben, sobald wieder Geld verfügbar ist 

War ein wenig am zweifeln, ob ich mit einem Eingelenker auch richtig schnell fahren kann. Und muß sagen: Kein Problem


----------

